# Best Colleges/Universities for INFJs?



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

I need to start applying to colleges and I am completely lost and kind of terrified. :shocked: was hoping to get some suggestions and advice. What do you guys think?


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it depends on what you're studying and your preferences. I think you should also remember to branch out even though its intimidating to start a new chapter. College feels so extreme and important that it can make you step back and rethink your first choices out of fear. Not realizing that the scariest choice can be the best in terms of personal growth is my only regret.


So, what are your current interests? What states do you want to explore?


Also, I changed my major from English to Psych to Linguistics.... Don't feel like you need to pinpoint your life path now


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

I totally agree with the previous poster. 
i started out in Spanish Education but I want to go into Speech Therapy. I like linguistics, language, and helping people, so it seemed like a good fit! You can also job shadow and volunteer! Volunteering at a local speech center really helped me decide that I wanted to go on that career path.

you probsbly also have a lot of general ed classes to tke, so you have a while to decide!


----------

